# Puppy Ears



## fastrack (Dec 27, 2011)

So this is my first Post here
We are a new puppy owner Tuesday she will be 10 weeks old Here Ears are just becoming erect. But one ear Kinda lays inward a little I will try and add a picture 

I have a question I am careful not to touch the ears as I didn't want to damage them. Today some one asked me if I have been massaging them .

Am I supposed to massage them? 

PS her Name is Khloe


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

There is a lot of information about puppy ears on this site. You can research it. But from my experience they will eventually go up. My pup's ears didn't go up until he was 6 months old. I was told to massage them...I did, but I did not notice any rapid changes. Eventually I gave up and his ears went up on their own  I am no expert, but it worked for me. Just give it time. 

Another link to what some people said about puppy ears:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ly-one-ear-up-other-still-floppy-5months.html


----------



## fastrack (Dec 27, 2011)

thank you for the information 










Here she is 

I will not worry till after 5 months


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Here is mine at 10 weeks:









And here he is around 6 months:
http://i1171.photobucket.com/albums/r552/TraumaLaney/IMG_2834.png









Just massaging/waiting  Good luck!


----------

